# Breeding Locusts, a little advice please.



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi, Im gonna try and start breeding locusts, i have read care sheets and know the basics of how to do it. but i would like some advice from people who have experience with it. a few questions i have:

is it easy? i tried to breed mealworms and found it took so long that it just wasnt worth it, so do they breed easily and quickly?

what would u recommend as the best enclosure? i cant have any escaping, especially adults, my family will go mad!

i know they need damp sand to lay in, so how can u keep it damp without opening the enclosure and the locusts escaping? 

and what sort or heat/light do they need to breed quickly? i was thinking of putting them in the conservatory, in the morning/day its like an oven and gets lots of sunlight.

any other advice/tips from people with experience in this would be really appreciated. just so you's know, im not breeding crickets as they are vile and disguisting and they stink! i am breeding dubia roaches and they are the best things ever to breed, also just had moths emerge from waxies!! i feel like their mummy and dont wanna feed then to any of my animals now lol. 

oh also, i assume locusts dont smell like crix? iv only had the small boxes of them, which are usually polished off within 10 mins of getting them, but i have never noticed any smell. 

thanks :notworthy:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Firsty locust can be a nightmare to start breeding, I found its a lot of trial and error.

My set-up is a 2foot fish tank turn on its end, Ive covered the lid with fabric so I can easily access the tank plus it aids ventilation. I have a standard 60w house hold bulb on for 14hrs a day.

There are plenty of odd branches and sticks inside. I have 3 pint sized beakers containin damp sand (sand seems to take a while to dry out even tho its really hot in there...but eventually u will have to put ur hand in and dampen them again lol).

They eat loads so keep them topped up, ive found they will mate but they wont lay unless there's plenty of food around (I spend way too much time with locust lol)...They eat pretty much anything green, I feed them wot eva im feeding my BD and Grass.

Eggs usually take about 7-10 to hatch.

As for smell, I don't think they do but I clean mine out once a week.

Anything ive missed out, just ask 

I'll try and find a pic


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks for that, im not sure i wanna start doin it now then, i have read other car sheets that say it takes a lot of patience, which i dont think i have right now, maybe in a few month when i finish uni i can become a full time locust breeder. i know crickets are easier, but they are just so stinky and horrid. i might give it a go tho, i already have a cricket keeper and cant afford a new tank and lighting right now. thanks, im gonna still do research and then start oncei finish uni and have a bit more time on my hands.


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

im gonna try breeding locusts now as my african bullfrog is eating one tub per sitting! greedy bastid! lol
and i dont wanna breed crickets coz they really stink.. anyone got any experience with breeding woodlice?? just wanted to get some of them breeding also. frogs love em.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

*re to ur post*



LauraMartin said:


> Hi, Im gonna try and start breeding locusts, i have read care sheets and know the basics of how to do it. but i would like some advice from people who have experience with it. a few questions i have:
> 
> is it easy? i tried to breed mealworms and found it took so long that it just wasnt worth it, so do they breed easily and quickly?
> 
> ...


----------

